# Can goats eat bamboo?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've heard conflicting stories about goats and bamboo. Can they eat it? My mom has a rental that we a cleaning up the yard, and there is bamboo everywhere, so I wanted to make sure it's safe.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

According to the Fias Co Farms website, bamboo is edible.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was actually trying to get on their website but for some reason it wouldn't open.. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, in moderation


----------

